# wood water cistern



## JIL (Aug 25, 2007)

I am considering building an old fashioned water cistern like they had in the old days does anyone have plans for this or an idea on how to look up plans? thanks JIL


----------



## rags57078 (Jun 11, 2011)

I just did a google search and there was a bunch


----------



## JIL (Aug 25, 2007)

on the old time wood ones like on petticoat junction? that is the kind I am looking for so far I've come across barrels and cement thanks JIL


----------



## rags57078 (Jun 11, 2011)

try these sites

http://www.water-towers.com/wtrsforsale.html
http://www.windmills.net/
http://ghost32.hubpages.com/hub/How-To-Build-A-Double-Duty-Water-Tower


----------



## JIL (Aug 25, 2007)

thanks I think I put in the wrong request when I searched!


----------



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

Why do you want to build a wood cistern rather than a cement one? Just curious. If you need a cistern it might be worthwhile to check and compare the prices of building the wood cistern to the price of buying a new cement septic tank. We bought cement septic tanks and set them in the ground but left the tops showing since in our area it will not freeze. They have worked just fine.

I don't know how much the wood price would be but if you did not have your heart set on wood, it might be worth checking the prices.

Have you looked on the DryLands site? Try these sites for ideas: 

http://www.harvestingrainwater.com/

http://www.oasisdesign.net/index.htm

http://greywateraction.org/


----------



## Durandal (Aug 19, 2007)

I would also be wary of what is putting up dust and particles into the air near you. Our property is a mile long and at one end it buts up against a Duke Energy Fly Ash pit. Everyone on that end of the farm that is near the road or up the hill has fly ash in their cisterns and pools.

Considering the previous lawsuits regarding this same power plant AND trucking with uncovered beds I am not too sure why its happening again.

Anyways...whatever is in the air will be in your water. My neighbors...they are now dealing with arsenic, cadmium, nickle, and mercury, and a whole lot of grit.

We use water catchment systems to irrigate with and consider them all "brown water".


----------

